# To go back on a decision



## Canis Snupus Snupus

Hi everyone

Can I translate "Go back on a decision" as "Gehe zurück auf eine Entscheidung"?

I only found two hits for that phrase on google.de, so I'm not entirely sure whether it's idiomatic.


Thanks


----------



## Demiurg

What does it mean exactly? To take back a decision?


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

Yeah, to decide on something and then change your mind.  E.g. He went back on his decision and didn't sign the contract.


----------



## Demiurg

_eine Entscheidung rückgängig machen

Er hat seine Entscheidung, nach Australien auszuwandern, rückgängig gemacht.
Er hat seine Entscheidung rückgängig gemacht und den Vertrag nicht unterschrieben._


----------



## sma099

Would you use "to go back on a decision" when a decision has already been implemented and has had consequences, e.g. "He fired his secretary, but then he went back on his decision and asked her to work for him again" or is the phrase more limited to a change of mind before actually doing something? The German suggestion Demiurg made ("rückgängig machen") to me has the implication that the decision was already acted upon, e.g. I could see someone who has already moved to Australia saying that and wanting to move back, so "undoing" the move. Otherwise maybe something like "sich nochmal umentscheiden" is better because it implies that no action has yet been taken.


----------



## Hutschi

Er hat es sich noch einmal überlegt und den Vertrag nicht unterschrieben.


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

I'd mostly say "go back on a decision" for situations where someone has only decided in their mind to do something, but you can also use it sometimes when someone has already acted on their decision.  I guess it depends on the extent to which an action can be thought of as undone.  It would make sense to say "go back on a decision" in the example where the secretary is fired or if an athlete comes out of retirement.  I don't think I'd say "go back on his decision" if someone has already moved to Australia, though.  In that case, I'd say "decided to return".


----------



## JClaudeK

Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> for situations where someone has only decided in their mind to do something, but you can also use it sometimes when someone has already acted on their decision.


_Er hat es sich noch  einmal überlegt_ (#6)
or
_Er hat es sich anders überlegt. _
would work in this case, I think.


----------



## manfy

Und in etwas formellerem Umfeld werden Entscheidungen entweder _zurückgenommen_ oder - noch formeller - _zurückgezogen_.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> in etwas formellerem Umfeld werden Entscheidungen entweder _zurückgenommen_ oder - noch formeller - _zurückgezogen_.


Stimmt, aber m.M.n.  nur "_when someone has already acted on their decision"._


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

Cheers.  Thanks


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

Can "_Er hat es sich anders überlegt" _be used if I want to specify what the decision was?

E.g.  _Er hat es sich anders überlegt, in Rente zu gehen.  Er hat es sich anders überlegt, es zu kaufen.  _


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, it is possible.
But I would change the part with the reason.

_Er hat es sich anders überlegt, in Rente zu gehen. This does not work good. It is fuzzy. Does it mean he wants to retire or he does not want to retire?_
Better:
_Eigentlich wollte er in Rente gehen, aber er hat es sich anders überlegt. (=He does not retire.)

Er hat es sich anders überlegt, es zu kaufen. _It is hard to understand. Does he want to buy it or not?
_Er wollte ein Auto kaufen, aber er hat es sich anders überlegt. (=He does not buy it.)_

Note: There is a small difference between "er hat es sich anders überlegt" and "er hat es sich noch einmal überlegt".
The first one is "lighter", the second one has a more "serious" style.  

In meaning both are almost the same: He will not do it but something other.
"Noch einmal überlegt" includes that he already thought about it but changed his mind by considering additional conditions.
"Anders überlegt" does not say something about the first decition. It just says that he changed his mind.

But the difference is rather weak.

Additional usage:
"Er hat es sich noch einmal überlegt" can also include a positive decitio.
"Er hat es sich noch einmal überlegt und kommt doch mit zu unserem Ausflug." (This does not work good with "anders überlegt".)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Note: There is a small difference between "er hat es sich anders überlegt" and "er hat es sich noch einmal überlegt".
> The first one is "lighter", the second one has a more "serious" style.



Mir ist nicht klar, was Du unter _"a more 'serious' style" _verstehst?



Hutschi said:


> "Er hat es sich noch einmal überlegt" can also include a positive decitio.


Dasselbe gilt für "er hat es sich anders überlegt".
> _Zuerst hatte er keine Lust, an dem Ausflug teilzunehmen, aber schließlich hat er es sich anders überlegt und ist doch mitgegangen._


----------



## Hutschi

_Zuerst hatte er keine Lust, an dem Ausflug teilzunehmen, aber schließlich hat er es sich anders überlegt und ist doch mitgegangen._
Das ist ein Beispiel für den etwas "flapsigeren" Stil.  

_Zuerst hatte er keine Lust, an dem Ausflug teilzunehmen, aber schließlich hat er es sich noch einmal überlegt und ist doch mitgegangen._
Hier fasse ich es eher als "echte" Überlegung auf. Als Begründung klingt es für mich ernsthafter.


----------



## JClaudeK

Danke für die Rückmeldung, jetzt verstehe ich besser, was Du meinst.

Allerdings kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, warum _"schließlich hat er es sich anders überlegt" 'flapsiger' /(_keine_ '"echte" Überlegung' _??_)_ sein soll als_ "schließlich hat er es sich noch einmal überlegt". _


> Duden:
> 
> wir haben es uns anders überlegt* _(haben unseren Entschluss geändert)_


*Keinerlei Anmerkung (von wegen ugs. oder so).


----------



## Hutschi

Meistens ist "Er hat es sich anders überlegt" pragmatisch gesehen gar keine Überlegung, sondern bedeutet lediglich: Er kommt nicht/er macht es nicht. - Dass eine Überlegung dahinter steckt, wird vermutet.
Bei _"schließlich hat er es sich noch einmal überlegt" _steckt viel eher "echte" Überlegung dahinter.

Absolut ist die Unterscheidung nicht. Die Bedeutungen überlappen sich stark, je nach Kontext.


Beispiel:

wir haben es uns anders überlegt* _(haben unseren Entschluss geändert) _
Hier steckt oft echte Überlegung dahinter. Es kann aber auch eine spontane Änderung des Entschlusses sein. 

"Wir" kann auf eine Abstimmung schließen lassen - aber auch eine Art Pluralis Majestatic sein. (Betriebsleiter sagen oft "wir", wenn sie "ich" meinen.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Es kann aber auch eine spontane Änderung des Entschlusses sein.


Was heißt "spontan"? Auch hinter  einem "spontanen" Entschluss (dieser fällt doch nicht vom Himmel herunter!) steckt zwangsläufig eine Überlegung.

Der einzige Unterschied für mich (cf. #10) besteht darin:
1) "Er hat es sich noch einmal überlegt." - er hatte noch keinen Entschluss gefasst/ er zögerte noch und traf dann seine Entscheidung.
2) "Er hat es sich anders überlegt." - er hatte schon einen Entschluss gefasst, aber er änderte seine Meinung (eventuell im letzten Moment), eben weil er_ es sich noch einmal überlegt _hat und zu dem Schluss gekommen ist, dass es besser ist, doch hinzugegen/ o.Ä.


----------



## Hutschi

Anders überlegt=>Er änderte seine Meinung. Da stimme ich natürlich zu. Der Grund kann eine genaue Überlegung oder intuitiv sein oder eine Mischung von beiden.
Intuition ist dabei nicht unbedingt schlechter als Überlegung. Wichtig ist die Meinungsänderung.
Man kommt nicht unbedingt zu einem "Schluss" im Sinne einer Überlegung, sondern manchmal auch aufgrund einer Eingebung oder von Restriktionen. 

Oft stecken Zwänge dahinter, die man über Bord werfen muss.

---

Ein wesentlicher Unterschied: Ich habe es mir anders überlegt - die Meinung wird in jedem Fall geändert.
Ich habe es mir noch einmal überlegt - die ursprüngliche Meinung wird meist geändert, kann aber auch bekräftigt werden.

Ich glaube, das ist weitgehend kompatibel mit 1) und 2) in #18


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

How would I phrase it if I wanted to say everything in one clause?  That is, how would I say "He reversed his decision to retire"?  C.f. saying "He wanted to retire, but then he changed his mind regarding retirement."


----------



## JClaudeK

Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> "He wanted to retire, but then he changed his mind regarding retirement."


> Eigentlich wollte er bald in Rente gehen/ in den Ruhestand treten, aber dann  hat er es sich anders überlegt.


----------



## sma099

"Er hat sich anders überlegt und wird nicht in Rente gehen / wird seine Laufbahn nicht beenden" (depends on the kind of "retiring").
I think this also shows the difference between that and "sich nochmal überlegen", e.g. if we say "Er hat es sich nochmal überlegt und wird nicht in Rente gehen", we don't know if retiring or not retiring was his original plan.


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

What I meant to ask was how to say "He reversed his decision to retire." 

I'm looking for a phrase "He reversed his decision to ____ " in which I can insert any infinitive.  Or would a native speaker never phrase it this way?


----------



## JClaudeK

Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> I'm looking for a phrase [....] in which I can insert any infinitive.


Look at the beginning of this thread:


Demiurg said:


> Er hat seine Entscheidung, nach Australien auszuwandern, rückgängig gemacht.


=> Er hat seine Entscheidung/ seinen Beschluss, in den Ruhestand zu treten, rückgängig gemacht.


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

Per #5, could "Er hat seine Entscheidung, nach Australien auszuwandern, rückgängig gemacht" be used if all the person did was decide in his mind to go to Australia, but never actually went before changing his mind?   If not, what would be the correct phrasing?


----------



## JClaudeK

Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> could "Er hat seine Entscheidung, nach Australien auszuwandern, rückgängig gemacht" be used if all the person did was decide in his mind to go to Australia


----------



## Hutschi

Possible is also:

Er hat es sich noch einmal überlegt und will doch (noch) (infinitive phrase).
*Examples:  *

Er hat es sich noch einmal überlegt und will doch (noch) nicht in Rente gehen._ negation refers to the verb
_
Er hat es sich noch einmal überlegt und will doch (noch) kein Auto kaufen_. negation refers to the noun_

(To retire depends also on context, for example "Beamte" will get "Pension" so it is something like "in Pension gehen" but for this I am not sure. In English it is the same word. the German general phrase is "in Ruhestand gehen".)
"Noch" depends on context. It refers to that it is postponed and possible at a later time.


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

Cheers.  Thanks


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> I'm looking for a phrase "He reversed his decision to ____ " in which I can insert any infinitive.


I think you can also do that with the sentence that JClaudeK suggested in #21.
Eigentlich wollte er [insert infinitive here], aber dann hat er es sich anders überlegt.
I like that sentence better.
One could also say "sich doch (noch) anders entscheiden".


----------

